# Fostering bunnies!!!



## MILU (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi everybody!

It's been a long time since my MILU passed...
I didn't know if I could have bunnies again, even 'cause I've been traveling a lot lately, I spent almost all of last year traveling. So, being uncertain if I could have another bunny, I asked people who have a group that protects rabbits if they need a foster - they said yes - that's when 2 female sweethearts came to my home, on January 28.  :brown-bunny :happybunny:

















One of them, Lola, is a brown Lionhead. She was adopted on Feb. 9. Let's see if she'll get along with the male bunny who lives at her new home. The new owner told me she's been bullying her new husband.. Ouch!






The other one is a big gray bunny, I don't know what kind of bunny she is. She used to be bitten by Lola, who's much smaller than her, but she liked Lola even with the bites. Now the gray bunny is all by herself, not being bitten, but she's still afraid of me and now she's the one who bites me. She knows I put her friend in a cage and she never saw her anymore.. she thinks I'm mean, regardless of what I do for her  
Bunny butt for me! :O


----------



## MILU (Feb 13, 2013)

The gray bunny I'm fostering learned how to bite the gas hose from the stove and pull whatever is in her way to get there.. also learned how to escape from her area to go "decorate" the apartment. She didn't like the bathroom cabinets, so she destroyed them. Funny thing is, when I saw her, she was in her place as if nothing had happened!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 13, 2013)

I can see that she´s been a very busy bunny lol.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 14, 2013)

Hahaha, I love her sense of style! It`s amazing 

Honestly, I don`t think there is ANYONE better to foster bunnies than you! I am so happy for you that you are able to contribute even since MILU`s passing! You are the best bunny mother and foster!  

I will continue looking for updates missy


----------



## MILU (Feb 26, 2013)

Yay, thanks, Michelle!! Wow, what a compliment, I'm blushing :bunny19
Fostering bunnies is definitely something else..

The brown bunny was adopted very soon, she only stayed here for 1.5 week. The gray bunny has been here for almost a month, and kinda started hating me after I put her friend in a cage and her friend "disappeared" (was adopted). 

The brown bunny used to bite the gray one, but the gray one still liked her, and now she feels lonely... 
She stays in a certain area of my apartment (not everywhere like MILU), it has some decent room for her, but of course I always let her go to the kitchen and living room if I'm around and got time to clean bunny stuff. haha

Sometimes she petitions me for a new friend: she doesn't poop in her area (where she uses the litter tray way better than MILU), some days she only wants to poop in the living room. That happens especially when I have to work a lot, and she's lonely for hours and hours  she'll have eaten, but I go check her area and there are no bunny poops, I let her go to the living room and there they come! 
She's good on the weekends, when I'm around - then she uses the litter tray in her area normally. 
I don't know if it's a matter of her forgetting where the litter tray is, so I now gotta always clean it and putting new bunny "stuff" there so she knows it that's STILL the place for it. 

Today I'm letting her pee, I mean, "stay" in the living room (LOL) where I am now, but soon I gotta go to bed 'cause I must arrive at work before 7 a.m. ... I'd rather stay awake playing bunny games the whole night, but I can't  
I guess work made me a rusty bunny mom.

Still I'm glad my "bunney" binkied really nice tonight, she did half binkies a few times before and tonight she jumped one of those beautiful jumps. Unfortunately she was beaten by other rabbits (and who knows if by people too) and she doesn't trust anyone and doesn't like people too much, so when she sees that I saw her binking, she stops, she thinks I'll get mad at her 
For some reason, she likes rabbits better than people, although her brown friend used to bite her, steal her food and forbid her to use the litter tray. She's now learning to be an independent bunny and little by little she's getting used to have me watching her and even brushing her (if I'm lucky she won't get up immediately). I try not to get too attached, I cried a lot when I the brown bunny was adopted, but I know she's in a great home with a male bunny and she's happy. I hope I can find the same kind of home for this gray bunny now, she's a lady, she deserves it!


----------



## MILU (Feb 28, 2013)

I've found a hurt pigeon right next to my building, I want to save it but I don't know what to do. We don't have a public service for animals and I don't even know decent vets that can see rabbits, so you can imagine pigeon savvy vets! 
She's hurt in the head, and her left eye is hurt too. 
She doesn't move unless in danger. She was right next to the garage of my building, so I touched her with my food and she moved a foot away farther from the garage. I gave her water and she drank it, seemed thirsty, but didn't eat any bread  
I left her downstairs where she was. There are lots of dogs that walk in this street, they might bite or disturb the poor beautiful pigeon. 

The point is: I want to bring her upstairs and treat her but I have no idea if I should, or what to do to save her. All I'd know would be to keep her in a box and drop some painkiller in her water (?) like I sometimes did to my MILU. I live on the 13th floor though, I'm afraid I'll have to open the box/cage to feed her and she'll fly away and if she's too weak she might fall downstairs and the situation could be even more dramatic. 

I saw on the web that it might be a medium grade concussion 'cause the wings are dropped

It's gonna rain and the rains here have been pretty bad and the streets get flooded a bit. The raindrops would probably hurt her, given she's already hurt in the head. I want to offer shelter but I wouldn't even know how to take her anywhere anyway. 
PLEASE HELP!!!
What should I do????

Suggestions?


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi!
I'm a bit rusty & my pigeon experience is none other than safely capturing and relocating a pigeon trapped in my work office. Anyway you can put her in a cardboard box that you have put air/ventilation holes in. Do NOT force water or liquid in her. Sounds like she is drinking. You can get some dove food/seed mix at a pet store. You can just scatter that around the bottom of the box & see if she will it it. Their diet is seeds, berries, various vegetation & some insects. You can also place a low bowl or lid with water for her to drink in the box. The water can be supplemented with liquid vitamins/minerals you can buy at most pet stores or vets office. Thank you for trying to help this dove! Hope you can & that she will be okay. Perhaps there is a vet near you that treats pet birds? Wildlife sanctuary might help if one is close by but I would not do anything without knowing if they would help or just put down the pigeon since they do consider them anything but a winged rat. Please update on the pigeon as you can. Thanks for helping her/him!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know what (if any) regulations there are on wildlife in Brazil, but as a general rule of thumb, most vets can at least euthanize any animal. If you give your vet a call they may have information on somewhere you could take it.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 1, 2013)

Aw Lola and "the gray bunny" are so cuutteee!

Jj


----------



## MILU (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks everybody for your replies!
Tauntz and Missycove, your advice would have been super useful except for the fact that I had to leave and I asked my doormen to put the dove in a cage I left with them ONLY in case it rained, to protect her. It happened that they tried to catch her anyway, and said "she flew away".... I don't know if that's true or not, I just hope so. I still wonder where she is and if she's ok.... I hope so........ 

Jj, thanks for the compliment. Now I only have the gray bunny, the brown one has been adopted and is at a very nice new home with another bunny


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update on the pigeon & the buns! Glad you found a good home for one of the buns! Hope the other soon finds his/her perfect home too! Thanks for trying to help the pigeon, I too hope he/she was able to fly away to a safe place.


----------



## MILU (Mar 11, 2013)

You're welcome, Tauntz, I only did what I could.. not as much as I wish I had.. 

Talking about Bunny again, here's my recipe of how to wake people up: Just throw a bunny on their bed. hahaha
My brother went to sleep in the messy room trying to avoid a bunny attack during his sleep, but that wasn't enough to keep me and Bunny away. 
I really like the pic with the 2 gray "behinds". Bunny's is more beautiful, of course. I think that pic would be great for a caption contest...  
You can post your captions if you want :camera :hyper: :laugh:








:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MILU (Mar 11, 2013)

I gotta post a pic of Bunny jumping on his ribs - LOL
I love to have guests here but nobody wants to sleep over... why would it be? :huh


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 12, 2013)

LOL... that is the best way to wake someone! My boyfriend will sometimes fall asleep on the couch and when I let Phoenix out, she just hops all over him and nips his clothes!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 12, 2013)

Love the pix!!! First one bunny seems to be saying, "Are you sleeping?" Second one my first thought was "Bums away!" lol And that the end of the _tail!_ lol


----------



## MILU (Mar 25, 2013)

Hahahhaha
That's the best way to wake people up indeed, Michelle!! I thought I was the only person who used this "method".

LOL I love your captions, Tauntz!!!! :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 25, 2013)

That's just adorable! I never thought about waking up with bunnies! Nice thought. And nice pics!! I hope "the gray bunny" will warm up to you fairly quick.


----------



## MILU (Mar 29, 2013)

Er... I'm not sure if it's actually nice to wake up with bunnies in bed.. LOL 
It's funny, perhaps even mean.. :biggrin2: 
They'll jump on you, chew on your hair, will dig you, and might even bite you while you sleep.. so you'll be a "little" surprised to wake up in an unexpected way, maybe with a rabbit jumping on your head... LOL 
If you plan to do so Kassi, I suggest you do it more as a prank than as a cute way to wake up... :baghead :goodluck


----------



## MILU (Mar 29, 2013)

Here go more pics of Bilem (read her name "Beelain", please)!!!

Here you can see her having pooped in the living room and running away from the scene. 

Our security cameras caught the exact moment when the offender tried to evade from the scene, leaving a track of vandalism behind. Later the transgressor was found in her own area eating, therefore using a strong and convincing alibi that would have fooled even the smartest detective into thinking she wasn't there and therefore committed no crime. Our cameras don't lie, though. Do they?









After committing the transgression and even desecrating MILU's home (which I decided to open for her, as she would always break into there anyway and pee all over), the offender sniffed out she had to leave the scene quickly:







By the way, if someone knows how to make her stop peeing in the place that was MILU's home, please let me know! She'll do anything to break into his old home and pee and poop all over the area.  She is litter trained (better than MILU was!) but only in her area. When she goes to the living room, she pees at MILU's home also at every corner and right in front of the front door too. That is, almost everywhere  



Here's the offender, nights before the portrayed act of vandalism:








Who can resist that look in her eye? 

She wants some BUNNY company... not people. 








I'm usually VERY responsible about not taking pics of animals with the flash on, but my camera sometimes just messes it up and automatically flashes even when I at least thought I had turned it off - and I mean pressing the button that turns off the flash and checking for the "no flash" symbol on the display (and all other pics had the flash off, so why does 1 of them suddenly has it on???)


----------



## MILU (Apr 20, 2013)

Bilém has ear mites.. 
I medicated her yesterday. An adopter wanted her but when she knew Bilém was being medicated, she adopted her daughter and decided not to adopt Bilém anymore. 
Too bad for her - Bilém will stay with me longer, and that woman is gonna be missing out the fun of having this beautiful and civilized rabbit at her home... I'm just sorry that Bilém could be living with her daughter but won't anymore.
hwell:


----------



## PaGal (Apr 20, 2013)

She is a very pretty bun and it's ridiculous that lady would not adopt her too.

Is Milu's old home carpeted? If it is not I would wipe down everything with vinegar to try and get rid of the smell of him. If it is carpeted you could try shampooing it. Also, wipe down walls where he might have leaned against them laying down. Maybe then she'll stop peeing there.


----------



## MILU (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, the place is carpeted.. needless to say, the carpet is all stained, but I don't have plans of changing it, since I think I'll get rabbits all the time and they'll just "stamp" whatever carpet is here. I've been cleaning it with vinegar, and also sprinkled some baking soda on it, but to no avail so far. If they keep her from peeing somewhere, she'll just pick another spot and pee there... 
How do I do the shampooing? I'm not sure we got that for carpets here. We probably do..?
Some people think that, because a bunny is being medicated, the bunny is sick. 
A lot of people also think that bunnies that they buy are healthier than adopted ones. I myself am surprised to see how this "homeless" bunny is way more "refined" than my MILU. She won't obey me, but when she's in her area, she uses her toilet and won't make any mess. The only issue is when she's where MILU was before, but that's not really her fault. 
Bilém is very strong, healthy, and she's a lady!


----------



## JBun (Apr 20, 2013)

Do you have anything like Natures Miracle, like we have here in the US? It has enzymes that break down the pee smell and eliminate it. Also placing a bunch of litter boxes all over, especially in spots she likes to pee often, may help.


----------



## MILU (May 8, 2013)

I don't know, but I've never seen nature's miracle here.. 
I thought about placing litter boxes at every corner, that'd be perfect, but I only found litter boxes in cages.. I had to buy Bilém a cage to have a litter box... and I paid $126 for the cage, so I'm not gonna buy other 5 so soon, I'll keep wiping her pee.. lol


----------



## MILU (Aug 19, 2013)

Lola, the brown bunny who came here with Bilém and I fostered for a while died on Friday, august 16, 2013. Her new mom told me about it and I know she is a great person, so it was shocking to know that she passed away like that. She was probably very young, I'd say she probably wasn't even 2 years old. 
The girl who adopted her used to send pics of her and she was always very happy, she did everything she could to save her, but sometimes our best isn't good enough. At least Lola (who was later called "Buh") at least had some happiness in her last months of life, a nice loving home and a bunny friend who loved her. This is the last pic I got of her, she's the brown bunny. We can see she was very happy and didn't show any signs of illness.
That's how I always want to remember her: being happy and loved.


----------



## MILU (Aug 19, 2013)

Tomorrow I'll have to take Bilém to another adopter. I don't know the person, but according to a girl from the group that rescues bunnies, it's a good person and already has a female rescued bunny, and now wants 2 more female bunnies. I really hope Bilém is happy there - please pray for her, I love her and wish I could keep her... I can't because I travel for too long and that's why I decided to only foster bunnies now instead of keeping them. Bilém is a sweetheart and I hope she gets happier than she is here. I know she missed her friend when she was adopted, now she'll have the chance to have new bunny friends, I just hope they don't bite her or fight.
You can imagine my fear to give Bilém especially now after what happened to her friend.. I know it was no one's fault, but I feel terrible about it.


----------



## MILU (Aug 19, 2013)

Here are some pics of my Bilém.. she's so much more beautiful than when she got here! Her fur is soft and shiny, she's more confident and happier too... I hope she's happy in her new home!!

Pretty Bilém!!!














She's not stretching, that's how she lies down many times.. it'd be a great pic to make her dress like superman or another superhero flying...  She feels like she owns the place already, so she tries to take as much space as she can, for she knows it's all HERS!! hehe Too bad I don't have a pic of her lying down on her food. I put veggies for her and she lies down on them, as if she's saying "that's aaaaall mine!" - I'm glad she feels like that, when she arrived she always lowered her head in submission, she was very scared and didn't like human company.. now she runs after me, asks for pets, treats (of course), 2 days ago for the 1st time she had the courage to jump on my lap to get a piece of banana.. she never had the courage for that before! So there she is, ready, after so much love and hard work, I'm giving her sweet and loved to someone else.. I just hope the person takes good care of her. I'm really worried... :nerves1


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh Viv! These are so cute! Bilem is GORGEOUS. I didn't see your blog until now because I was gone from RO for so long and recently just started to come back pretty regularly. It is great to hear that you have bunnies back in your life even if they are just foster bunnies. You do them a huge favor giving them a place to live. I hope that your foster bun get adopted!


----------



## MILU (Aug 23, 2013)

Actually, she was.. 
She was adopted on August 20, by a boy who already had a female bunny. He took "my" Bilém and a gray baby bunny. He also has rescued hamsters, guinea pigs, etc. 
I really loved Bilém, she was a SAINT, not a rabbit.. she seemed ok when she left though, she got to her new home and looked for water, ate and drank, lay down.. and she tried to be friends with the other bunny, who wasn't too friendly by then (she was put in a cage so the "intruders" could take her things..) but the boy said they started to be closer today. It breaks my heart to be apart from her, but he seems to be a good pet owner and Bilém wanted to be with other bunnies too... 

Now I'm fostering a bunny called Carrot, she's unbelievable.. I'll start a blog for her.

What about you and the rabbit nation? I see that you've been fostering a bunny as well! It's good to see you back! I checked your blog but noticed you didn't write for some time, I don't know where the warnings are being sent when someone writes on a thread I'm following.. but will check yours more often now  

So, well, I guess this is the end of Bilém's blog... but I'll post some more pics of her.


----------



## MILU (Aug 23, 2013)

Actually, she was.. 
She was adopted on August 20, by a boy who already had a female bunny. He took "my" Bilém and a gray baby bunny. He also has rescued hamsters, guinea pigs, etc. 
I really loved Bilém, she was a SAINT, not a rabbit.. she seemed ok when she left though, she got to her new home and looked for water, ate and drank, lay down.. and she tried to be friends with the other bunny, who wasn't too friendly by then (she was put in a cage so the "intruders" could take her things..) but the boy said they started to be closer today. It breaks my heart to be apart from her, but he seems to be a good pet owner and Bilém wanted to be with other bunnies too... 

Now I'm fostering a bunny called Carrot, she's unbelievable.. I'll start a blog for her.

What about you and the rabbit nation? I see that you've been fostering a bunny as well! It's good to see you back! I checked your blog but noticed you didn't write for some time, I don't know where the warnings are being sent when someone writes on a thread I'm following.. but will check yours more often now  

So, well, I guess this is the end of Bilém's blog... but I'll post some more pics of her.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, the whole forum changed while I was gone for a long time. I don't really know how to track threads now or get email about them! I had been busy all last year with renovating my new house where I live now. And then like 3 weeks after I moved in I immediately put the new large space I have to fostering 3 baby lop bunnies. It took months to raise them until they could be neutered and finally adopted, and now I'm fostering my 4th baby bunny, Annie. Dahlia was a short term foster. Fostering is so different, a lot of fun and also from it I gained a lot of new experiences.


----------

